# Game Thread: Round 1: Game 4: Saturday April 29th vs Nets



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stolen from Net2 on the Nets board again.

<CENTER>Round 1, Game 4












*#3 New Jersey Nets @ #6 Indiana Pacers*
*Indiana leads Series 2-1*
*Saturday April 29th, 2006, Conseco Fieldhouse, Indianapolis, IN.*
*3:00 PM, EST*
*TV Coverage: WB4, TNT*
*Radio Coverage: WBBR*


*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD>




<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>

<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Anthony Johnson*</TD><TD>*Stephen Jackson*</TD><TD>*Jeff Foster*</TD><TD>*Peja Stojakovic*</TD><TD>*Jermaine O'Neal*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>18.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>




<TD></TD><TD></TD>




<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Fred Jones*</TD><TD>*Austin Croshere*</TD><TD>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD>




<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>

<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>31.0</TD><TD>22.0</TD><TD>19.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>13.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>




<TD></TD><TD></TD>




<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Clifford Robinson*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>7.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

*Series History*
*Game 1 Indiana 90, New Jersey 88*
*Game 2 New Jersey 90, Indiana 75*
*Game 3, Indiana 107, New Jersey 95*
*</CENTER>*

Pacers 95
Nets 92


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 100
nets 92


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers win:

95-90


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 93
Nets 87


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We got this as well...

US 97 ~ Them 87...

And I got the next game thread...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja out. ****. We at least needed him as a distraction. This is a guaranteed loss.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

8-2 Nets with 9:36 left in the 1st.

O'Neal- 2 jumpers, 2 misses.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

****.

And JO a foul in the first minute :curse:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

O'Neal: 2 fouls 3 minutes in. Repeat of Game 2?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

And the second foul, here we go again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ isolated for too long, but hit anyway. I have no idea how.

10-6 Nets with 7 minutes left in the first.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why must Foster always be the guy next to the guy with the ball? He's great at setting screens, but when the person loses their dribble, Jeff isn't the guy to pass the ball to.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ hits again with a nice cut. Then Freddie looses the ball out of bounds.

14-8 Nets with 6 minutes left in the first.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

This game sucks already.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

This is the worst officiated game that I have ever seen in my f'n life. I'm watching the draft until this gets better. F*** this.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> AJ hits again with a nice cut. Then Freddie looses the ball out of bounds.
> 
> 14-8 Nets with 6 minutes left in the first.


Freddie got hacked across his arm there.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I wish we had a betting thread on this game. I would've bet everything I had on the Nets, and I would've been right.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> This is the worst officiated game that I have ever seen in my f'n life. I'm watching the draft until this gets better. F*** this.


Officiating isn't bad so far.

Pollard misses a 2 footer.

21-8 Nets with 3:30 left in the game.

I might as well go work on my paper. This is disgusting.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I am pissed!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice, AJ. Just keep giving Vaughn that shot. Is it 3 times in a row?

24-15 Nets.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sarunas in. Vaughn is going to dismantle him. Croshere for 3.

24-18 Nets with 11:20 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jacque Vaughn just got by Sarunas, which led to RJ's and one opportunity. Come on, Sarunas.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Back down 13 after Vaughn hits.

33-20 Nets with 9 minutes left in the half.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We are down 13 and my Kansas City Chiefs just passed on picking WR Chad Jackson for some bum from Penn State that I have never even heard of. Today sucks. I'm about to start drinking. :cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Bad game, no one really contributes, only AJ


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Alley-oop from Freddie to Granger! That's we needed.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

O'neal **** you.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine hits.

36-26 Nets with 7:20 left in the half.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

O'neal plays with 3 fouls? Very risky.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Just hang in there and get it under ten at the half with J.O. only having two fouls. They always seem to tire in the second half due to their lack of depth. Plus, they cannot shot like this for 48. Nobody can. And keep shooting, Austin.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

crosheres pair of threes are the only thing keeping us in striking distance..


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm not a violent person, but I would like to take these refs out back and give them a beating. Call it the same way on both ends!!!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

This is ****ing bull****, man. Sick of this...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

croshere with another 3


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I am furious. As physical as ****ing New Jersey plays O'Neal, then how in the hell do they have a foul to give with 5 seconds left. Plus, this is the NBA, refs, everybody travels. Screw this.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

This game has big-market bias written all over it.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

ugly ugly first half...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

13 is still to do. Can't get worser then first half.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

complaining about the refs? welcome to our world. you guys gotta cut back on the turnovers and you'll be back in this. good luck


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

16 turnovers already


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We have two free throws. Tell me this isn't bull****? It's obvious.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

If I'm Carlisle I challenge this team's collectve manhood right now. We have to cut this thing down to ten or so going into the fourth. It's that damn Krstic, that ****ing gnome. Sick of him hitting EVERYTHING!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

bah bah bah. this game was already over after the first qrt.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Cliffy and RJ hit 3's at the end of the 3rd. Down by 19.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

This is a pretty boring game to watch.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Well it could get interesting!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Let's gooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Too late of a run. Just like so many games this year.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I would like to take baby-faced Krstic out to the woodshed and give him a beating. i hate that guy.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Too late of a run. Just like so many games this year.


We just have to guard Krstic and not foul. Everyone else is ice cold.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why won't Jermaine contest Carter? Sure, he could foul out, but we can't afford to just let them score.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

****ing ****ball. Pissed.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Why won't Jermaine contest Carter? Sure, he could foul out, but we can't afford to just let them score.


I would've hammered him. You can't let him just jam it home on your home court late in the fourth. It's clear to me now that we need a guy like Gerald Wallace. We have nobody that can defend either Richard "Mr. Ed" Jefferson or Half-Man/Half-pu$$y.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

And Kidd needs to lay off Granger. He isn't his wife. He can't just slap Danny around like he did her.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah. What a move by Jermaine. 5 point game with 1:30 left. Doubt we win it, though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****. Jermaine fouls out.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

That was not on O'Neal. B.S., this is big-market bias B.S...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

He needs to get fined again to get these refs off of him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison hammers Carter. Not the best time in the game for that, though.

96-88 Nets with 53 seconds left. Time to jack 3's.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

This is bad, but once again, if J.O. only plays 32 minutes due to the officiating, then we have no chance. He's the best player in the series when he is on the floor.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Harrison hammers Carter. Not the best time in the game for that, though.
> 
> 96-88 Nets with 53 seconds left. Time to jack 3's.


If you are going to hammer him, send him to the floor. That's a waste of a foul there. Use your size to intimidate, David.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 97-88

Everyone DQ'd

Pacers Fan- 12
Auggie- 17
Pacersthebest- 14
Larry Legend- 15
Pacerholic- 19

Winner- Pacers Fan


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Won 2 with Peja, lost 2 without him.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

hey good game. you guys scared me there for a second with that fourth quarter push. but damn this is a good series. going down to the wire.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

horrible officiating for both teams. ESPECIALLY in the first 2.45 of the 4th quarter with kidd and carter on the bench. 6 freaking free throws during that span consisting of 2 technicals (non-existant T on frank who usually excepts them without arguement), a flagrant 1 on Collins who clearly didnt want to hurt O'neal because he grabbed him by the hand before falling, and 3 different regular foul calls.

But, you guys were being aggressive and that deserves respect. All i ask is ****ing consistancy from the damn refs!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Can both Nets fans and Pacers fans agree that the officiating has been harable?


ps: good game once again guys


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> ps: good game once again guys


Wich game you saw, it couldn't be a Pacers game.


Because we sucked BIG time.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> This is bad, but once again, if J.O. only plays 32 minutes due to the officiating, then we have no chance. He's the best player in the series when he is on the floor.


the nets 3 post defenders had a combined 15 fouls on them.....

:no:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i think nets and pacers fans can both agree that the officiating has been horrible overall. and whats even worse is the lack of respect both teams are getting. our series was the one that got stiffed with nba tv and this game and the the first game were the only games that werent overshadowed by a national television game that was on at the same time. and thats only because we were playing when the other teams were just waking up(ok that was exagerating). but whats up with the fact that we are getting ready for our 5th game while the mavs/grizzlies and detroit/mavs are getting ready for their 3rd. what kinda scheduling is that???? whatever it all evens out in the end. at least we dont have to wait as long for our games.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

The worst thing is that the refs took us out of the game before they put us back in it. Those two threes to end the third quarter sealed our doom. A 13 lead isn't too much to overcome, 19 is. That Lamond Murray three hurt, too.

Thee officiating was bad, but Carlisle was outcoached and Krstic was the key to the game. He looked like Karl Malone today.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

2-2 
JO LOL :clap:


----------

